# Hechtkraut überwintern



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Ich habe __ Hechtkraut in einem Miniteich am Balkon. Ich habe gelesen, dass Hechtkraut frostfrei, zumindest aber in 40 cm Wassertiefe überwintert werden soll. 

Im "großen Teich" im Garten, werde ich das Hechtkraut drinnen lassen. 

Beim Mini-Teich auf dem Balkon habe ich aber so meine Bedenken. Ich poste mal ein Foto: 

http://62.99.236.122/daten/album/001-00008368-00/001-00008368-00-05-0.jpg

Der Teich steht in einem geziegelten Beet in einer Größe von 80 x 80 cm. Es handelt sich um eine runde Zinkwanne mit 60 cm Durchmesser und einer Tiefe von rund 50 cm, die mit Teichfolie ausgelegt ist. Rundherum habe ich den Teich mit Erde hinterfüllt und eine Randbepflanzung gemacht. 

Was meint Ihr, kann ich das Hechtkraut da drin lassen? Oder sollte ich es im Haus überwintern. Und wenn ja - wie am besten (hell oder dunkel, warm oder kalt)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo me (hattu auch richtigen Namen?)
bei mir steht das __ Hechtkraut im Flachwasserbereich (0 - 20 cm) und hat nun seinen 4.Winter vor sich. M.E. kann man es drin lassen.
gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

wie ist es mit __ Wasserpest? Winterhart oder ein Paar Ableger reinholen? 

Gruß tonny


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Hallo,

Eugens Erfahrung kann man nicht verallgemeinern, er lebt in einem Weinbaugebiet mit entsprechend milderem Klima. Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass mir das __ Hechtkraut im Freien vollkommen erfroren ist, und das bei einer Wassertiefe von gut 30 cm. Kritisch wird es bei nicht ganz winterharten Pflanzen immer dann, wenn das Eis an die Wurzeln der Pflanzen kommt. Je kleiner und flacher ein Teich ist, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass aus dem Wasser ein einziger Eisklumpen bis auf den Grund hinunter wird. In kleinen Gefässen (z.B. einer Zinkwanne) friert das Wasser so gut wie in jedem Winter komplett ein. In diesem Fall geht übrigens auch die Zinkwanne kaputt: das Eis dehnt sich aus und drückt die Nahten der Wanne auf. Zinkwannen sollte man daher vor dem Winter immer ausleeren oder in einen frostfreien Raum bringen.

__ Wasserpest: wenn es sich um die echte Wasserpest (Elodea canadensis) handelt, dann ist sie vollkommen winterhart. Andere Arten, die unter dem gleichen deutschen Namen gehandelt werden, sind es nicht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Danke für Eure Tipps. Da ich in keinem milden Weinbaugebiet wohne, werde ich wohl meinen ganzen Miniteich entleeren. 

Was ich jetzt allerdings noch nicht weiß ist, wie ich das __ Hechtkraut am besten im Haus überwintere.    

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Okt. 2004)

Du kannst so gut wie alle Teichpflanzen in einem Wassereimer im ungeheizten Keller überwintern. Die meisten winterharten Teichpflanzen sterben im Winter oberirdisch ab und nur die Wurzeln überwintern. Die Wurzeln brauchen kein Licht.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Noch eine letzte Frage: In unserem (dunklen) Keller ist es gar nicht mal sooo kalt - muss ich irgendwas beachten, damit das Wasser im Eimer nicht "bricht" und das __ Hechtkraut dann fröhlich dahinfault?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Werner,
mit dem Weinbaugebiet hast du ja recht, der Teich friert jedoch jedes Jahr so zu, dass ich mit meinem Gewicht drüber laufen kann (es geht immerhin um ca. 100kg) und die Pflanzen dann locker zurückschneiden kann. Also "mein" __ Hechtkraut überlebt im Flachwasserbereich.
Gruss, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Okt. 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass eine 10 cm dicke Eisdecke ausreicht um Dein Gewicht zu tragen. Dann wäre immer noch genügend Wasser unter dem Eis um das __ Hechtkraut vor Minusgraden zu schützen. Irgendwo habe ich mal eine Formel dafür gesehen wie lange es wie kalt sein muss, damit das Eis um einen Zentimeter in der Dicke wächst. Je dicker das Eis ist, desto schwieriger wird der Zuwachs, weil Eis an und für sich ja isoliert. Vermutlich hast Du es einfach niemals lange genug kalt als dass Dein Teich je bis zum Grund gefrieren könnte. Wir haben fast in jedem Winter eine Phase in der es 10 - 14 Tage konstant unter minus 15 ° C hat. Da friert bei uns einfach alles ein.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Okt. 2004)

Hallo me,

also zu warm darf es im Keller nicht sein, da sonst das __ Hechtkraut aus der im Herbst eingeleiteten Winterruhe erwacht und wachsen will, was natürlich in einem dunklen Keller unerwünscht ist, da sich die Pflanze hier doch zu sehr verausgabt und u. U. dann, infolge des Lichtmangels, eingeht.

Es sollte also schon darauf geachtet werden, dass die Temp. möglichst nicht über 10°C liegt, je tiefer, desto besser (aber über Null!). Je tiefer die Temp. desto geringer auch der Abbauprozess organischen Materials und der Stoffwechsel der Pflanze. Bei einer Temp. von 1-5° sollte es eingentlich keine Probleme geben. Wenn du die Pflanze bis über die zurückgeschnittenen Stellen ins Wasser stellst, gibts auch keinen Schimmel an den Pflanzen, da ja alle Teile unter Wasser sind.

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

So, das __ Hechtkraut hat dank Eurer Ratschläge den Winter gut überstanden. Blätter gibt's zwar keine, aber immerhin ein paar grüne "Stängel". Bin schon gespannt, ob das Hechtkraut im größeren Teich wieder kommt. Der Winter war doch sehr sehr kalt und vor allem lang...

Den Mini-Teich werde ich am Wochenende wieder einlassen. Was meint Ihr, kann ich das im Keller überwinterte Hechtkraut dann auch schon wieder hineingeben oder ist es noch zu kalt? Leichte Nachtfröste kann es bei uns schon noch geben...

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Hallo me,

ich denke Du brauchst Dir wegen dem __ Hechtkraut im Teich keine Sorgen machen. Bei mir haben meine Pontederia cordata den Winter im Freien schadlos überstanden, obwohl komplett eingefroren. Ich schneide nicht zurück, sodass auch die Blätter die im Eis eingefroren waren noch grün sind. Der Wasserstand beträgt in dem Freilandbecken, das übrigens nicht komplett ins Erdreich eingelassen ist, nur ca. 15 cm über den Rhizomen des Hechtkrauts. Bei Temp. von -20°C und tagelangen Tiefstwerten war die Eisschicht jedenfalls bis zum Rhizom vorgedrungen und es hat ihm nicht geschadet.

Von daher denke ich, dass Du keine Probleme mit den im Teich überwinterten Pflanzen haben wirst.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Das heißt, ich kann das im Keller überwinterte __ Hechtkraut schon wieder am Wochenende im Mini-Teich versenken?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

da es sich ja praktisch um eine winterharte Pflanze handelt, kannst Du es schon jetzt in den Miniteich verbringen, ohne dass es Schaden nehmen wird. Je früher Du die Pflanze ins Freie stellst, desto besser ist es für deren Entwicklung, da sie dann von Anfang an im Freien wachsen kann und sich nicht erst lange umgewöhnen muss. Selbst wenn es noch friert sollte das kein Problem mehr sein, da kaum der komplette Teich noch einfrieren wird, zur Not kannst Du auch mit Folie abdecken, sollte es doch nochmal extrem kalt werden.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. März 2005)

Ein großes DANKE!


----------

